# دورة فى المبانى الخضراء ونظام التقييم leed



## م هيثم المنسى (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


دورة فى المبانى الخضراء ونظام التقييم LEED 
Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design







تجد هنا يوميا روابط محاضرات نفس اليوم 
http://www.aldarayn.com/index.php/student/today-lectures 


contents of course 
Lec.1 : Introduction of Green Buildings and LEED Rating System 
... ... ... 
Lec.2 : Sustainable Site

Lect.3:Water Efficiency

Lec.4: Energy and Atmosphere

Lec.5:Materials and Resources

Lec.6:Indoor Environmental Quality

Lec.7: Innovation &Regional Priority and Arabic Experiments

Lec.8: Case Studies

للمهندس سليم زيد 
بكالوريوس الادارة الهندسية والانشاء - جامعة حلب
PMP Certified 
LEED Green Associate
عضو جمعية المهندسين في الامارات العربية المتحدة
عضو في معهد شهادات الأبنية الخضراء
عضو في جمعية قوانين الانشاءات البريطانية

الدورة ايام السبت والثلاثاء 
بداية من الثلاثاء 21-2-2012
الساعة السادسة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة​


نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## nofal (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (20 فبراير 2012)

رابط دخول المحاضرة الاولى 

http://bit.ly/yboli2

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## hmt241 (20 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس *


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (21 فبراير 2012)

المحاضرة بدأت الان


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (25 فبراير 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الاولى ( الان مباشر ) 

http://authorlive.wiziq.com/aliveext/logintosession.aspx?SessionCode=ujBfKJSwQ+QYNwdDaz/rFg==


----------

